# 41 days old



## doc_goggles (Dec 29, 2006)

first one picked for testing purposes


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 29, 2006)

*Very nice Doc. What strain is it? *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Doc, that looks very smokable!

Great job man!


----------



## doc_goggles (Dec 30, 2006)

ahh, what strain is it?? that's a great question. It's been around for quite along time and over the years I think it's true genetics have changed. From memory it's a cross. I only know the female mom came from "Pine Cone" I have no idea what the cross male was.

I'll get some new pix up when I can. Some of the growth is just amazing the way the calyx's stacked up.... 

as much of a pain aeroponics seems to be the growth is just flat out amazing.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 30, 2006)

doc_goggles said:
			
		

> as much of a pain aeroponics seems to be the growth is just flat out amazing.


Now THAT'S a fact!

Nothing, hands down, beats out aeroponics. It is high maintenance, but worth it if nothing catastrophic happens.

Great bud too. The perfect science behind aeroponics makes plants the best they can be if combined with perfect lighting.

I'm trying to develop an method of hydroponics and aeroponics that can be used outside, even if it rains right on them. I'll be trying some things this summer.

Good luck to you!


----------



## doc_goggles (Dec 30, 2006)

just a tip shot.


----------

